# Carlos Lawn



## ccarlos19 (Jan 25, 2021)

This is my first time doing anything about the yard. I moved las July and the old owner had Tru-Green taking care of the front yard which it has TTTF and he planted Titan-RX Fescue. Later I found in YouTube the LCN Allen and bought his cool season guide and some of his products. Then doing more research I found TLF and started reading and learning and got some supplies from doyourown website. 
So far this year I applied.

3/9 Hi-Yield weed and grass stopper with dimension. 
N-Ext
Green Punch
RGS
Humic-12
3/14 
Air8


----------



## ccarlos19 (Jan 25, 2021)

4/2/21
Lawn after this applications.
Hi-Yield weed and grass stopper with dimension. 
N-Ext
Green Punch
RGS
Humic-12
3/14 
Air8


----------

